# Political correctness run amuck.........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

NAACP wants Confederate carving removed from Georgia&apos;s Stone Mountain - LA Times


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Political Correctness is never correct.
It's not about history, slavery, or the Civil War. It's about power.
Trying to eradicate history is futile. You will only repeat the same disasters, over and over again.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I resent the allegation that Lee, or any of the other famous leaders of the CSA, were traitors. Apparently the writer doesn't know history nor the agreement reached between some of the states and the federal government in the late 1700's when ratifying the new U.S. Constitution.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

NAACP needs to drop their racist name and walk their talk by supporting People Of All Color. NAAPOAC


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The first General of the War of Northern Aggression was Robert E Lee, the last General of that time to free his slaves was U.S. Grant because good help was hard to find. So many Lies about that era to tear down real history and culture. The biggest lie was Lincoln frees the slaves, Lincoln never freed even 1 slave.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> The first General of the War of Northern Aggression was Robert E Lee, the last General of that time to free his slaves was U.S. Grant because good help was hard to find. So many Lies about that era to tear down real history and culture. The biggest lie was Lincoln frees the slaves, Lincoln never freed even 1 slave.


I hate to disagree with you, but if I remember correctly, the Grant family did not own slaves. They were merchants, and lived in a "free" state.
Further, Lincoln wrote the Emancipation Proclamation as a political move against the South, and thereby effectively freed every slave in every Southern territory that was, or subsequently became, occupied by Northern troops.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Grant did have house slaves and slavery was not outlaw until Oct 1865. The Emancipation Proclamation was to keep England and Spain from helping the Confederate States of America and start riots in the new country (which failed) It did not attempt to free slaves in any of the boarder states or northern states.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've heard of PC, but I've never been a big fan. It's probably just me, but I just say what's on my mind, as well as how I see things. 

Don't get me wrong. I'm not rude or impolite. It's just that I'm not a kiss ass, nor have I ever been one. And yes, it has cost me at times in my life. Looking back at what I did lose, I'm still okay with.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Further, Lincoln wrote the Emancipation Proclamation as a political move against the South, and thereby effectively freed every slave in every Southern territory that was, or subsequently became, occupied by Northern troops.


This had no affect during the conflict since the CSA was a separate nation at the time. It was only after the war ended that this took effect.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> Grant did have house slaves and slavery was not outlaw until Oct 1865. The Emancipation Proclamation was to keep England and Spain from helping the Confederate States of America and start riots in the new country (which failed) It did not attempt to free slaves in any of the boarder states or northern states.


I apologize: You are correct, Grant did own one slave, a farm hand, for all of two years.
Here's a quote from Wikipedia: "...In 1857, Grant acquired a slave, a thirty-five-year-old man named William Jones, from his father-in-law...Grant freed his slave in 1859 instead of selling him..."

While you are correct about one of the political aims of the Emancipation Proclamation, there was much more to it than that. And, yes, it did serve to free slaves in occupied territory.

More about the Emancipation Proclamation:



SouthernBoy said:


> This had no affect during the conflict since the CSA was a separate nation at the time. It was only after the war ended that this took effect.


Please go back and re-read what I wrote in Post #6.
Of course it had no direct effect on the CSA. It only had effect in those CSA territories that were occupied by the Union Army.
But it had political effect, as Tony pointed out in his Post #7.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Wasn't Sidney Johnson the first CSA General? Died at Pittsburg Landing/Shiloh.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

CW said:


> Wasn't Sidney Johnson the first CSA General? Died at Pittsburg Landing/Shiloh.


_Albert_ Sidney Johnson, I believe.
He was a general officer in three (!) different armies, in four (!) different wars.
See: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Sidney_Johnson


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If the NAACP doesn't like it they are certainly able to look away. There are many things that I am appalled at that I would love to outlaw, rap music, gang violence, losers living off the government, rioting for pay, a murder a day in cities like Chicago, and on and on and on. Maybe the NAACP should clean up their own back yards before they start rewriting our history.

GW


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

It's not politically correct to destroy or deface memorials and monuments of U.S. veterans. 

It's not wise to erase history. That knife cuts both ways.


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

National association of complaining people. They can kiss my white a$$ over the carving. Just because south carolina conservatives waived the white flag does not mean the rest of us our.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

They house slaves were not freed until July 1865 you are correct about the field slave 8 years after Lee freed all of his. 2 wished to remain serving Mr. lee which he paid $6.00 per month an found.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It also bothers me that the number of blacks that owned slaves in this country before the War of Northern Aggression The largest slave holder in South Carolina was a Black man that owned 200+ plus slaves.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> It also bothers me that the number of blacks that owned slaves in this country before the War of Northern Aggression The largest slave holder in South Carolina was a Black man that owned 200+ plus slaves.


And the first plantation slave holder in Virginia was a black man. He came over as an indentured servant, paid off his debt, then gained wealth.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

No one speaks of this.......
Slavery in the North


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

Cait43 said:


> No one speaks of this.......
> Slavery in the North


Read a great book called Complicity about just that. How the Brown family ( of Brown university) was in the slave trade. Yankees had most of the ships that brought slaves here.

Many also dont know that while people in CT and NY were pushing for black suffrage after the civil war they were passing laws to keep blacks from voting in their states.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

bluedog46 said:


> Read a great book called Complicity about just that. How the Brown family ( of Brown university) was in the slave trade. *Yankees had most of the ships that brought slaves here. *
> 
> Many also dont know that while people in CT and NY were pushing for black suffrage after the civil war they were passing laws to keep blacks from voting in their states.


This is something that most don't know and is not taught in schools. The slave trade to the New World sent about 12 million black Africans to what was to become North, Central, and South America, as well as the Caribbean. Most of these slaves were sent to Brazil with the Caribbean islands picking up second place. Around 635,000 were designated for what later became present day America.

The carriers were Dutch, Spanish, English, and a smattering of a few other nations. As Europe exited the slave trade, the New England merchant vessels picked up the slack for transportation (the South had no merchant marine). There is a lot more to this but I'll back out for now since I do not wish to hijack this thread.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And, presenting a middle finger in the face of all of Elijah Muhammad's so-called Black Muslims is the historic fact is that the one ethno-religious group who collected the Blacks that their local African kings put up for sale, caravanned them in shackles to either coast, and then sold them to the White man, were all African Muslims.


----------

